
In Pricey Cities, New Residents Make Much More Than Those Leaving - eplanit
https://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2018/04/05/in-pricey-cities-new-residents-make-much-more-than-those-leaving
======
niftich
See also:

'Socioeconomic sorting at the metropolitan level is making America more
polarized' [1], linking to [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776977)
[2] [https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/04/how-your-social-
class...](https://www.citylab.com/equity/2018/04/how-your-social-class-
affects-where-youll-move/557060/)

